# What's it like to live in North Wales?



## Snowy Celandine (3 August 2017)

Bit of a silly question really I suppose but I'm coming back to North Wales for the umpteenth time at the beginning of September and every time I visit I wonder what it would be like to live in Gwynedd. It's hard to see the realities of life when you only visit a place as a tourist. I mean I've been once or twice a year for most of my life since early childhood so I know the place very well in some senses but I am also seeing it through rose-tinted specs because I'm always on holiday and, therefore, very relaxed.

Can anyone fill me in on what it's like to live in the area, good or bad points please? Thank you


----------



## conniegirl (3 August 2017)

Not Gwynedd but I used to live in the back of beyond in Conwy.

Its lovely, but if you love in the countryside you NEED a 4x4 in winter. Roads more than about 10 mile out of town do not get snow plowed plowed or even gritted (we are on a main road about 10 miles out of colwyn bay and no gritters!)

There is lots of local shows and events horse wise but if you want bigger or affiliated stuff you often have to go to cheshire.

The A55 is a nightmare at rush hour and the council do stupid things like time all thier major road closures for bank holiday weekends in summer (you know that time when all the tourists descend on north wales) causing chaos on the roads.

Jobs are mainly tourism, elderly care or agriculture based so have a good look at what industry you are in and the availability of jobs in your sector in the area.

I loved it, my ponies loved it and I'd go back in a heart beat but it isnt all sunny and rosey!


----------



## fabian (3 August 2017)

I live in Gwynedd and it is breathtakingly beautiful but it can be bleak here in winter when the rain really sets in and all the tourists go home. The Welsh language is very much in everyday use. My husband is a fluent speaker but I am not and at times I feel more 'foreign' here than I did when we lived in America! The area seems to attract interesting and amazing people, property is relatively cheap and you're likely to have the beach or mountains on your doorstep. I would rather live here than anywhere else in the world but you do need to be prepared to learn Welsh if possible.


----------



## Snowy Celandine (3 August 2017)

Thanks conniegirl  I would definitely want to live in the countryside so would have to swap my current car for something more practical in that case. I'm not really riding at the moment but hope to start again soon or get the miniature horses that I've always wanted so I'd like some local shows at least.

I know the A55 well and have been stuck on it a few times myself. Not great although I am one of those annoying tourists of course 

We couldn't move yet as OH is still working but I shall be getting my pension (claiming it early) by Christmas so I'd not need to work. It would be more a retirement dream really.

Thanks again


----------



## Snowy Celandine (3 August 2017)

Thanks fabian  I normally come in September now but I used to come in the summer and again in October so I've seen it 'out of season' and with more extreme weather but I take your point that it can be pretty bleak.

I would love to learn Welsh and would definitely apply myself to it if we ever make the move. I don't think I can teach myself - I have tried and failed a few times  - but I have a language degree (French) and am currently learning Spanish so, with luck, I might master basic Welsh?!!

Whereabouts are you situated? PM me if you'd rather. Thank you


----------



## Snowy Celandine (4 August 2017)

Golly, so many people have viewed this post. Surely you don't all live in North Wales?!!


----------



## TTK (5 August 2017)

Umm, hard to say without upsetting anyone, but I lived in NE Wales and couldn't move out fast enough. You can pm me to find out why........


----------



## Snowy Celandine (7 August 2017)

TTK said:



			Umm, hard to say without upsetting anyone, but I lived in NE Wales and couldn't move out fast enough. You can pm me to find out why........
		
Click to expand...

Ok I shall PM you, thanks


----------



## Pinkvboots (7 August 2017)

Snowy Celandine said:



			Golly, so many people have viewed this post. Surely you don't all live in North Wales?!! 

Click to expand...

no but obviously very nosy


----------



## Snowy Celandine (7 August 2017)

Pinkvboots said:



			no but obviously very nosy

Click to expand...

Ha ha, I guess so or maybe loads of people are thinking of making the move to Wales?


----------



## Annagain (7 August 2017)

Snowy Celandine said:



			Golly, so many people have viewed this post. Surely you don't all live in North Wales?!! 

Click to expand...

I'm right the other end of the country, but am very nosey. I was also waiting for the "they only speak Welsh when you walk in the room" argument and I LOVE taking that one on


----------



## MileAMinute (7 August 2017)

I'm just over the border of N Wales, in Chester. We are relocating there at the end of the year as it's just so much cheaper. I can't say anything in Welsh, pronounce anything in Welsh, and the A55 is a true nightmare but it's a beautiful place to live and very horsey.


----------



## Amymay (11 August 2017)

We're heading up to north Wales at the beginning of September for a holiday but also to have a general recky of the area. We are in Ceredigion at the moment, but we're thinking of heading north &#128513;


----------



## dollymix (12 August 2017)

I moved to North Wales in January and so far so good!

I love it aNd think it's great horsey area. The best hacking I've ever had, a couple of active riding clubs etc. 

I am in a village close to Denbigh and had no problems with not speaking Welsh! Everyone has been friendly.


----------



## Flossy71 (19 September 2018)

Hey, Im considering doing exactly the same thing. My husband and I both now have to spend all week in London for work even though our home is in Dorset. We both love the mountains and north wales so much we now find ourselves going home from London, which takes 3 hours, then driving to wales, which takes another 5 hours. We would both like to retire to wales so are now thinking just sell up and head to north wales at weekends rather than going there via Dorset! Im struggling to find reasons why not to? The mountains are stunning, I absolutely love the traditional cottages and complete strangers talk to you which is just lovely. When I leave north wales now I feel miserable as soon as we leave the mountains behind! I have an elderly horse down in Dorset who is on borrowed time currently (cushings and SCC) and north wales would give me incredible riding as well by sounds of it (its also where I learned to ride as a child!) Im guessing no one regrets making the move?!


----------



## Rowreach (19 September 2018)

The best thing about it is that you are very close to the ferry and you could be with me in under five hours door to door.


----------

